# Wheel size on a 92 Se-r??



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

I was just wondering what wheel size is most commonly used on a classic se-r. I was thinking about some 17's but I hear that they will be to big and I will have some clearance problems? Please give mw some guidance on what wheel size to go with?? Anybody with a 91-94 Se-r what wheels do you have and if you can post some pics so I can see how cool my car can look if I do it right.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

15" wheels with some 195/50/15's look and handle great on a B13. As for pics you may wanna checkout WWW.SE-R.NET, good luck on your wheel search...


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Those are 15x6.5 Rotas, with 195/50/15 Bridgestone RE-71 tires. That's me turning right at 50-60mph on a road course. Handles very well, and I have only been able to break the rear end loose on *very rare* occasions. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got 205/50/15s on a set of B14 SE-R wheels on my B13 - sticks like crazy.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Would it be smart to put on dunlop ZR5000 195/50/15 with 15" motegi rims

It would cost me around umm.. 700~750 bucks


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

all you SE-R(ers) are talking about wheels on your cars...if you get wheels and have to get rid of your stock se-r ones, I'd be happy to take them! I don't want to buy expensive wheels and tires anymore! anything that's not a hubby works for me right now! anyone know where I can find them? I'm gonna go check out some junkyards this weekend and see what I can find. anyone know a price estimate you think I can get all 4's for? (junkyard, or however much you're selling yours for)


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *all you SE-R(ers) are talking about wheels on your cars...if you get wheels and have to get rid of your stock se-r ones, I'd be happy to take them! I don't want to buy expensive wheels and tires anymore! anything that's not a hubby works for me right now! anyone know where I can find them? I'm gonna go check out some junkyards this weekend and see what I can find. anyone know a price estimate you think I can get all 4's for? (junkyard, or however much you're selling yours for) *



I think you might have a hard time finding SE-R rims in a junkyard. It's not like the cars were that popular or anything.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

I still have my stock ones.. How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I am also interested in some used SE-R alloys


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree.. 195/50/15 all the way!

If your looking for B13 SE-R rims look here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=11

HERE IS A SET FOR $150:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19903

*have fun, and drive safe!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

*Wheel size?*

Dude! I've got a set of Konig Toxins that are 18 inch!! There a tight fit, and it looks awesome. Very little was done to make them fit. I have a picture of it on SR20DE. Net. I am currently running Yokahama Parada's in size 215/35/zr18, traction is never a problem with this combo. 
http://www.sr20de.net/multimedia/pictures/sentra_se-r/adam_wittwer/Car1.jpg


----------

